# CNN Weatherman Loses His Cool



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

(256k stream) http://web.archive.org/web/20050924014737/http://caffeine-powered.net/ben/CNN_daybreak.wmv

Hehe i wonder if he was fired after this


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

That was eight years ago and he is still working for CNN. So, no, he wasn't fired.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, talk about being rude…


----------

